# [Solved] Webcam Displaying Color Lines

## omerkh

Hi all,

On my webcam screen, I get a 7 color picture (moving) like the one showed in this picture http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/128467/2/istockphoto_128467_color_tv_bars_non_signal.jpg as if there is no signal. The same is appearing for camorama, mplayer, cheese, xawtv, skype. I have tried it with all possible LD_PRELOAD combinations that are given in gentoo webcam howto. My user is in group video and usb. 

My lsusb output for webcam is:

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0408:03f1 Quanta Computer, Inc. 
```

usbview (gui) shows output for webcam as:

```
HP Webcam

Manufacturer: SN001

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: ef(misc )

Device Subclass: 02

Device Protocol: 01

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 0408

Product Id: 03f1

Revision Number:  1.04
```

dmesg shows webcam relevant output as:

```
[    0.840846] gspca: main v2.8.0 registered

[    0.841199] usbcore: registered new interface driver hdpvr

[    0.841570] vivi-000: V4L2 device registered as video0

```

I don't know what's wrong? Any ideas? I have installed media-libs/libv4l also.Last edited by omerkh on Fri Apr 30, 2010 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## omerkh

solved after setting 

Device Drives > Multimedia Support > Video Capture Adapters > V4L USB Devices > <*> USB Video Class 

Kernel version 2.6.33

----------

